# Wasatch Extended Buck



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

This is a few weeks old but got this guy on the first snow fall this year on the extended. Had a great time chasing some great deer in the snow. The day started rough by over sleeping and locking the keys in the truck before I got started but after about two hours of hiking straight up the mountain I put a good shot on him after a fairly short stalk and had him down with in a hundred yards. The grim reaper performed flawlessly. Once the shot was done I called a few people for the 2 mile pack and the only responses were a good friend and the wife. I packed out the whole thing about half way until I met up with the two of them and lightened the load a good bit.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Great Buck! Congrats!


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice !!!

Congrats,
Pete


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a good buck. Congrats


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nicely done.....!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice buck! Beautiful deer! I hope you're getting that one mounted. It would be a cryin shame if you didn't... Well done my friend.

Question, why do you have an axle off a wheeler screwed into the front of your bow? :mrgreen: :O•-:

Sorry, northslope and SWbuckmaster use the same ridiculous stabilizer on their C.M.A.S.D's. I couldn't resist.  It obviously works for you too...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Very nice buck! Well done my friend.
> 
> Question, why do you have an axle off a wheeler screwed into the front of your bow? :mrgreen: :O•-:


In case his truck breaks down TEX. There's about a billion parts on those things you could use to fix things. They make a fine boat anchor too.  All we have is a stick and a string.

Nice buck! Congrats to you for a fine job.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know, if it wasn't so easy to make fun of compounds I wouldn't bother... :mrgreen: :twisted:


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

**** whipper snappers and their new fangled inventions like the wheel and pull. Stupid technology is ruining everything. As for the 4 wheeler axle I have wheels so I figured I needed an axle, just couldn't figure out where to but the dang thing (way to confusing)

Seriously though I am a traditional guy through and through back in WI. We hunt everything from deer, rabbits, pheasants, *****, ducks and geese with them. It is all I prefer to use any more, but when I want to stack the odds in my favor the wheeler comes out and levels the playing field.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------

